# Bloated fin -- Red x red -- Is this disease?



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have a few red x red cichlids in the tank along with other cichlids. All the fish are fine and active. Recently, I noticed this one cichlid generally staying in one spot. On close observation, its gills seem little bloated but it may be my imagination. 

Also, I notice that there are two red marks under its "chin" or right under the mouth. 

Is this a disease or is it a passing phase? These fishes were added to the tank as very small (1-1.5") now these are around 2.5" inches.

Regards
sabv


----------

